# Glock 1000 Round Torture Test



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

1000 Round Glock Torture Test Part Two - YouTube

This test is crazy


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Dude, I shot 600 rounds or so every week through my G35 practicing for USPSA--for 3 years straight. I cleaned it once a month, just before the match. This is no mystery to me! LOL


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Melted the guide rod. There's something that I haven't seen.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

MLB said:


> Melted the guide rod. There's something that I haven't seen.


True. Especially since it kept right on running without it. Wow.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> True. Especially since it kept right on running without it. Wow.


I couldnt believe that ish either... In reality the guide rod wouldn't melt that fast cause I doubt anyone would fire 1000 rounds so rapidly in one sitting. There would have to be alot of BGs lol


----------

